# Aussie Reptile's last season - Huge Downsizing Sale



## AusReptiles (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone,


We have decided the time has come for us to step away from the breeding scene and focus on our supplies business & other business ventures.


We have a number of Adults, Holdbacks & Juvis available now and we will have a small number of Reduced Pattern / Lined Blonde Macs and Albino Darwins this season and that will be all.


We have already begun downsizing but we still have a number of beautiful animals available including nice Blonde Macs, Boodarie & Tanami Womas, Albino Darwins & Native Green Trees.
http://www.ausreptiles.com.au/available-pythons

We are happy to freight at buyers expense or pick up North Richmond.
Payment plans available.
Please contact via Message, or email [email protected] or contact us via our website


Thank you to all that have been a part of our journey & we look forward to continue providing a great range of quality supplies and products at competitive prices shipped Australia Wide via our online store - Aussie Reptile Supplies & Aussie Reptiles Supplies Facebook


----------



## AusReptiles (Feb 23, 2017)

We have decided to part with some of the adults & holdbacks we were initially planning to keep.
We have some beautiful Reduced Pattern Lined Blonde Macs - Yearlings, Subadults & Adults - Both males & females available.
Juvi, Yearling & Adult Female Albino Darwins.
Adult Female Tanami Woma
Adult Male Pygmy Python
Subadult Boodarie Womas

Please see our website for a full listing, pics & prices.
http://www.ausreptiles.com.au/available-pythons

For quality reptile supplies at competitive prices - shipped Australia wide! 
Please visit our online store where we have just added some great new products!
Huge 14 & 18m Heat cords - As far as I know we are the only suppliers currently offering these sizes which explains why they are walking out the door!

We also have a great new range of hooks, tweezers, probes, hides, gloves & much more!
http://www.ausreptiles.com.au/ars


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 23, 2017)

Can I just say that if anyone is wanting to buy any equipment or supplies, you could do a lot worse than deal with these guys. We had our parrot chew through both heat cords for our python tubs, and Ausreptiles was very prompt in sending out replacements when we ordered them.
Thanks guys!


----------

